# Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only FS thread going on in the Air Supsension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the FS ads through out the forum.
*The Rules:*
Only post FS stuff here.
Once it sells delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the seller.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your classified thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
 *NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES*  If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME ITEM FOR SALE MORE THAN ONCE*
*POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009 (dashrendar)*

SOLD


_Modified by klg0143 at 12:04 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

1x viair 160 psi single needle gauge - black face (12 shipped)
1x viair 220 psi dual needle gauge - black face (25 shipped)
1x generic tank gauge - white face (10 shipped)
2x 3/8 x 3/8 NPT PTC non swivel elbows (5 shipped/ea)
4x SMC 1/4" valves (25 shipped/ea)
if you want pics pm me or shoot me an email - [email protected] 
i have this stuff left over from my build. most of it is still NIB but some of it was used for mock up purposes. none of the above parts have actually seen any air they were purely for mock up.
cheers,
andrew


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sold


_Modified by GTI337DUB at 7:25 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*2 Chrome Viar 380's*

SOLD
_Modified by Squillo at 9:42 PM 4-14-2009_


_Modified by Squillo at 4:46 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009 (dashrendar)*

HPS universal camber plates. *just tested these plates on mk5 gti,they are direct fit no drilling or grinding 6/10/09* 
$225 shipped.
pics next to mini r56's top mount



























_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:16 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009 (Rat4Life)*

HPS Competition MKV rear air bags - $450 CAN ($365 USD)
I had them on my MKIV for approx 1 month (less than 600km on them). HPS recalled them because the aluminum compression fittings that seal the bags to the mount had to be replaced with a steel fitting. The aluminum were prone to failure. These bags are brand new, barely used. Only reason I'm selling, is that I bought a second set while the first set was sent back to Switzerland for the recall.
Willing to ship at buyer's expense, located in Toronto. I think I also have two PTC fittings for them that I can include.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009 (dymer)*

Looking to sell my whole MK4 setup. Stuff has approx 1200 miles on it. 5gallon tank, 8asco valves. its the AAC kit with firestone rear upgrade. wont part-out.
cost me 1735shipped to NY. make offers accordingly for the mileage listed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*MKIV Bagyard Front Struts and Rear Bags*

SOLD








-Matt


_Modified by Matt Crooke at 4:30 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## GRCRYGTR (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: MKIV Bagyard Front Struts and Rear Bags (Matt Crooke)*

4 3/8 Bulk Head Fittings _Not DOT_ approved 
Brand new, purchased from AAC and did not use them
$30 shipped
This is for sale too 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4370589


_Modified by GRCRYGTR at 12:23 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: MKIV Bagyard Front Struts and Rear Bags (GRCRYGTR)*

4 mason tec manifold valves one week old ran different set up asking $180.00 shipped 
SOLD
_Modified by boogy at 6:43 AM 4-28-2009_

_Modified by boogy at 6:44 AM 4-28-2009_


_Modified by boogy at 6:48 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*FS: Brand New Airlift 5 Gallon Tank*











_Modified by Aloha-boy at 8:04 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: FS: Brand New Airlift 5 Gallon Tank (Aloha-boy)*

FS: 2 Universal Bags. Comes with leader lines and the top and bottom plates. Used for only 2 months with maybe 1500 miles on them. Still in excellent shape. Looking for $275 picked up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

SOLD!


_Modified by L.I.VW13 at 5:01 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

sold


_Modified by tuddy at 10:54 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009 (dashrendar)*

wassup,
i went a different route with my rear, so these are fo sale
200 shipped with top and bottom plates :-*
2 slam specialties re5's


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009 (ryanmiller)*

i have a COMPLETE air ride setup. includes everything you need to make your mk4 go up and down. i am selling it because air ride is not for me and i am switching back to coils. yes this is piff's old setup.















price *$2500 + shipping*
includes:
b&g struts (dampening adjustable)
universal aero sport front bags
firestone rear bags with mk4 bolt in brackets (no cutting or welding).
1/4 air line all around
1/4 leader lines up front
slow downs in the rear (to match speed up front)
8 asco valves
5 gallon tank
dual 480cc compressors
water trap
7 button switchbox
digital gauge
115-145 pressure switch
once again, i will include everything you need for the install. all fittings, line, wires, etc.
pm me


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009 (dashrendar)*

BRAND NEW/NEVER USED 3/8" Watertraps (2 of them)
















They go for $30 bucks a piece plus shipping.
*I'm asking $55 shipped FIRM!*


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

.


_Modified by tuddy at 5:30 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009 (dashrendar)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4390660
mk2/mk3/corrado or mk1 airride
fronts: koni 8610 race inserts in modified mk2 housings with strut bags
rear: universal air bag shocks 
compressor: single chrome Viar
tank 6 port polished aluminum 5 gallon
valves: airbagit rail valves*4
10 switch clear plexi box
dual needle pnumatic gauges
box of fittings
$1350
to fit these to a mk1 you will need mk2 spindles but a worthwhile conversion anyways when going low.


_Modified by toplessvw at 12:26 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

EasyStreet front struts for Mk4s; less than 2,000 miles on them; come with leader lines; looking to get $400:


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

.


_Modified by tuddy at 5:29 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009 (klg0143)*


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009 (16VT4Me)*

WTT - My entire air setup for your OEM suspension! No coilovers! Looking to get rid of the car in September and starting the long process of reverting to stock.
I prefer to keep this semi-local to avoid the hassle of shipping. Suspension is still on the car.
Bagyard Fronts w/10k on them - SOLD
AAC Rear Bags w/12k on them - SOLD
Easystreet Autopilot Digital Management - $1000
-Digital Controller
-3/8" Manifold Valves
-2 Viair 380c
-5 Gal Tank










_Modified by They_Call_Me_Bob at 4:27 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## BaggedDub954 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009 (dashrendar)*

FS: mk5 GTi complete air setup....Air ride suspension is not really for me so im switching back to stock or possibly coilovers in the event that someone wants to trade coil overs + cash.
the setup includes:
Mason Tech/Koni Sport Adjustable Front Strut Assemblies
Universal Air Aero Sport Bags
Mason-Tech/Universal Air "Air House" Rear Air Bags
5-gallon air tank
water/oil separator
Viair 400 Air compressor w/ switch and relay
7-Switch Controller
Universal Air 3/8" manifold valves
Dual-needle Viair 200psi air pressure gauges
Koni Sport Adjustable Rear Shocks are part of the kit but do are not installed because stock rear shocks satisfy the set up.
[email protected] or IM
will not part out...$3400 + shipping. here is the kit and what i paid to justify the price
http://www.mason-tech.com/Deta...ory=4
http://www.mason-tech.com/Details.asp?ProdID=123
different struts shown on the site pictures than those included in my setup.








Front can be lowered 3-5 inches more still. all the way up becuz my tires are to wide right now.
_Modified by BaggedDub954 at 10:21 AM 5-17-2009_


_Modified by BaggedDub954 at 11:58 AM 5-17-2009_


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Easystreet Front Strutbags
Slam RE5 rear bags w/ brackets.
5 gallon tank.
2 380 viair compressors
4 3/8" smc valves
5 switch box
fittings, relays, etc to make it all work.
Also have 50' of 1/2" line I will throw in too. 
$1300 shipped in 48 states. 
I prefer to try and sell everything together for the time being. Serious buyers only please. If you have questions feel free to ask.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sold


_Modified by tuddy at 10:55 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## HOLLYWOOD 1.8T (Jul 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*









FS- 5gal tank with 8 1/2" ports, VIAIR 380c Compressor complete with box and parts!
Never used. Decided to stick with coils for now, and try to work on the rest of my car... 

$300+ shipping... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by HOLLYWOOD 1.8T at 9:41 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (HOLLYWOOD 1.8T)*

tons of parts laying around that i want to get rid of including:
brand new easy street auto pilot 145psi brain - SOLD
brand new aerosport - $160 shipped in the USA








6061 T6 billet aerosport mounting plates (custom made here) - $75 shipped/set of 4
















plus, might have a full mk4 r32 setup with dual 480;s, dual 3 gals, autopilot, bagyard rears and aerosports with mounts for the front. literally under 1k miles on the whole setup. also a set of bilstein PSS9's with 10k on them available. taking serious offers for that










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:01 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

BRAND NEW/NEVER USED 3/8" Watertraps (2 of them)
















They go for $30 bucks a piece plus shipping.
*I'm asking $55 shipped FIRM!*
This is my new screen name, I dont use Larry Appleton anymore.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a couple extra leftover:
$8.50 ea shipped.


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

I have for sale: 
-2 Universal aero sport bags with leader hoses and brackets
-5 Gallon chromed out 4 port tank..looks boss
-3/8 8 SMC Valves already put together with all fittings
600 for everything


_Modified by blkmrkt at 3:22 AM 6-4-2009_


----------



## joel7269 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009 (dashrendar)*

******SOLD*******Mason Tech Signature Series MK4 Front Setup *NEW*



_Modified by joel7269 at 9:44 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread April - June 2009 (joel7269)*

F.S. Entire MK3 Front and Rear bag setup with masontech fronts and chapman rears








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4418017


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

_Modified by meanopause at 11:30 AM 6-4-2009_


_Modified by meanopause at 9:43 AM 6-10-2009_


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (meanopause)*

SOLD


_Modified by runnin9z at 5:26 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

My Car!!
Buy Me!!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

FS: Brand new Dakota Digital Odyssey 1 Gauge w/ (5) 150psi Pressure Senders
Never been used. Looking to get *$310 shipped*, but I'm open to *reasonable offers*. Only selling because I've decided to go analog.







_Modified by hellaSmoked at 8:33 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

asdf


_Modified by MidwestDubMafia at 7:32 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*5 Gallon Air Tank*

5 gallon air tank
- 8 1/2" Ports
- Powder Coated Gloss Black
Dimensions: 12 1/2" H x 20" L
$75 + shipping


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

mkv mason-tech signature series w/bearing relocate








includes:
- struts
- leaders
- spare aero sport bag
$800


_Modified by meanopause at 6:52 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (meanopause)*

HPS camber plates. *just tested these plates on mk5 gti,they are direct fit no drilling or grinding 6/10/09* 
$225 shipped. *SOLD* 

































*SOLD* 


_Modified by Rat4Life at 11:05 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

VIAIR 2" illuminated black face dual needle








never actually used it. decided on 2 single gauges instead.
$25+shipping
Brand new Firestone rears with mk4 mounts








Got these from Kevin at AAC but I think I'm gonna do something different. These have never been used and still in box. 
$350 + shipping



_Modified by DFdub Vdub at 9:24 PM 6-14-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Bagged 2003 Audi A4*

My car is for sale. _For real this time!_








I bought a new car so this needs to go, I don't want two car payments.
Details:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4237456


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (v2.)*

From every ending comes a new beginning, young grasshoppa.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Autopilot with transducers and wiring and ecu..450 shipped
Aerosport mk1's used. 250. shipped obo
4 rebuilt Parker 1/2 valves . 150.00 shipped.
PM me


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

*5 switch chrome box* - $50
http://i162.photobucket.com/al...x.jpg
*braided leader line 1/8 - 1/4* - $35
http://i162.photobucket.com/al...r.jpg
*400 watt relay* - $25
http://i162.photobucket.com/al...y.jpg

*through hatch fittings 3/4" - 3/8th air line* - $20
http://i162.photobucket.com/al...s.jpg
need these gone, dont be affraid to offer me!



_Modified by tuddy at 6:09 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (tuddy)*

Ok, well here it is. Its up for sale for a few reasons. Main reason, with recent hour cuts at work I am left with little to no paycheck every two weeks. So I really need some cash to pay some bills. 
This stuff was on the car for less than 24 hours. Some of the stuff wasnt even ever used. 
This is the way it works, under the list of things is a price. What ever is included in that price I do not want to split.
I will also be at waterfest next month. So if you wanted to be a pal and help me save on shipping we could always meet up.
Here is the list, pictures will follow.
This is everything you need less a tank for management pretty much.
ASCO 3/8 valve pack
AVS 7 switch box
VIAR 400
SMC metal w/t
110/145 pressure switch
10 wire extension for the switch box
1/8" air line (you will need more depending on where you mount the gauges, I only had enough for two gauges)
3/8" air line (two peices are cut to run to the front of a MK4, the other peices havnt been cut yet)
(2) dual needle 160psi VIAR gauges
Single need 160psi VIAR gauge
(2) 3/8" SMC flow controls
(5) 1/8" female PTC's for the gauges


























Fitting list for the valves:
(1) 3/8 union T
(8 ) 3/8 - 3/8 PTC
(12) 3/8 - 3/8 hex nipple
(2) 3/8 - 1/4 PTC
(4) 3/8 T w/gauge fitting
(2) 3/8 T
(4) 1/8 - 1/8 90 degree gauge fitting









(2) UV aero bags w/ leader lines and 3/8 PTC's (about 6k miles on them)(includes bag plate kit) 









(2) Slam Specialties RE-5's w/90 degree 3/8 PTC (never used) 
Baak2Basics rear bag plates for MK4 (never used)








*$1500 shipped for everything above this*
VIAR Pressure switch *$25 shipped* (never used)








SMC Water trap *$25 shipped* (never used)

_Modified by Boosted20th2886 at 10:59 PM 6-18-2009_


_Modified by Boosted20th2886 at 9:43 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

full mark2/3 airride suspension set up.
included in the kid are.
4- 3/8th asco valves
AVS black 7 switch box
airbagit front/rear struts
airbagit compressor
3 gallon uniblack tank
3/8th all metal smc watertrap
wiring and airline to get the thing up and running.
BAD: tire rubbed through rear bag. you can sent it to airbagit and have them put a new bag on for cheap.
.

* 1,450 obo*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

4 1/4" SMC valves - 25/valve + shipping. 115 shipped for all 4.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

them bitches is sold Andrew


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

These SMC valves 8 1/2" valves.
painted them flat black definitly needs touch up lol. Was attempting to install em but went with a manifold.
best offer.

















shipped out following day. 


_Modified by SuCi0 at 8:20 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SuCi0)*

I'm selling a complete bag kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from an 03 Jetta includes:








2 complete front strut towers with bags 
2 rear bags + fittings
Compressor
6 Gallon Tank
All wiring 
Switches (±10)
3 Gauges with pod
4 Solenoids
Needs air line to go to the shocks, they where cut... System worked great. 
I kept all the electrical harness together so you will only need to reattach the ground and the Positive wire to get it working again... that and the lines to the shocks. Solenoids are labeled so fairly straight froward (black line from solenoid to shock, yellow is waste air)
Will try to get pictures up tomorrow
*$800 obo*
Fronts:








Rears:
http://i291.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg
http://i291.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg
Tank/Compressor:
http://i291.photobucket.com/al...8.jpg
Left Front solenoid:
http://i291.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg
Right Front solenoid:
http://i291.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
Left rear solenoid:
http://i291.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
Right Rear solenoid:
http://i291.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
Switches and modified console (included)
http://i291.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg
Gauges:
http://i291.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg
Whole kit:
http://i291.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
Tank/Compressor:









Julien
Asheville, NC
*$800*
*Please email/call me with questions *
paypal/IM address eurojulien(at)hotmail(dotcom) or (eight two eight) seven seven two - zero one two five
Compete front suspension (control arm/brakes/etc) and rear sub frame (complete) available for extra.
Note: I know it's a max of three pix is the rule, I figured linking to pix would be ok, mods please PM if it isn't.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

new thread time!


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (ilde10)*

FS: Full Easystreet Autopilot Management Kit 3/8" everything,
$1000!!!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_FS: Full Easystreet Autopilot Management Kit 3/8" everything,
$1000!!!

where you been bud?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
where you been bud?

Writing a thesis. Let me tell you it sucks! Moving to Maryland/DC, parting the car and getting a mkVI tdi golf.


----------

